# Shoe Shield



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know where to find these?

They're called Shoe Shield. They're a solid blue plastic elastic shoe cover. The cloth ones that the company I work for uses suck.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh - and google hasn't been any help, unfortunately.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.tidy-trax.com


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

The ones I am looking for almost look like a thick very dark blue plastic bag, with an elastic part to the top.

They're good because they will fit over machine wheels, too.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

just today I put shubee waterproof 's over my hand truck wheels I was on a white carpet with a one piece toilet.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

What is it with people who install carpet in kitchens and bathrooms?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> What is it with people who install carpet in kitchens and bathrooms?


I hear ya.


----------

